# Free Kestrel/Deltalyo bad with the Pro polishers



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

*Free Kestrel/Deltalyo bag with the Pro polishers*

As another treat for Waxstock, any person buying the DAS6 Pro will get the free carry bag included :thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's a little piccypic for y'all. o you don't just think you are getting a carrier bag or something )

Free with every DAS polisher purchased.


----------

